# Skkkkiiiilllllzzzzz



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Sooooo, im on this kick for learning random cool skills. Ive come to this because i dont have any frineds and dont do anything with my college. I played baseball last year, but it sucked. Id really like to join a club, but as for now, im too much of a *****. I live at home and commute, to save money because i live like 15 minute away. I only know people through the classes i take.

The only "clubs" i do are going to the ymca. I was on a volleyball league, and im waiting for an indoor soccer thing to start up. But that ****s only once or twice a week.

Because i cant join clubs, i want to learn how to do cool **** on my own. When im not at school, im either at home playing video games, on the internet or doing homework. That is my life and its incredibly boring, and being a psych major, i know its mentally unhealthy too. i should be creating new connections and pathways between braincells to become smarter and happier.

So far, i have just been looking up random youtube videos to learn to do cool ****.

Ive learned in the past few days just with youtube:


How to sing like heavy metal 80s bands (iron maiden, judas preist)
how to scream like evil death screamo dudes, even though i dont listen to that music
How to pick locks. I almost got it today, i need to find a ****ing paperclip.
How to hack an old vending machine
Things i want to learn eventually


How to spin pens and **** on my fingers
How to hypnotize people
How to make a good youtube video. I make videos, the most views one of my vids has is 1300
how to do ****...i dont know
Id really appreciate some ideas.

huh, ya know whatd be really cool? If i did a documentary thing about all of the **** someone can learn from just the internet alone, in 1 year. That'd be interesting. It'd show people how the internet has effected our culture.

but ya, help me out.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

nice man.

How about how to levitate ?


----------



## khmerkid904 (Nov 12, 2011)

For some reason this topic reminds me of the scene from Napoleon Dynamite when he's talking about girls and guy skills.

"You know like numchuck skills, bow hunting skills, computer hacking skills. Girls only want boyfriends who have great skills." Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

khmerkid904 said:


> For some reason this topic reminds me of the scene from Napoleon Dynamite when he's talking about girls and guy skills.
> 
> "You know like numchuck skills, bow hunting skills, computer hacking skills. Girls only want boyfriends who have great skills." Napoleon Dynamite


hahaha ya exactly. It reminded me of that too. But i want some skillls,


----------

